# Mum's new horse killed today



## honeymum (2 June 2011)

Can't say too much due to ongoing police investigation but my mum's new 5 year old mare was deliberately killed today. The driver apparently has a problem with the rider, why drive into poor Cindy. The rider who is a friend of my mums has a broken ankle and cuts and bruises.

RIP beautiful girl, the best ones get taken early.

http://www.bridgwatermercury.co.uk/news/9062640.UPDATE__Horse_killed_in_Dunwear_Lane_collision/


----------



## fjordhorsefan (2 June 2011)

That's terrible  RIP Cindy


----------



## millhouse (2 June 2011)

So sorry to read your news.  Rest in peace Cindy.


----------



## jendie (2 June 2011)

Horrendous. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## farriersmum (2 June 2011)

This sort of behaviour should not be tolerated.


----------



## dibbin (2 June 2011)

That's awful, poor you and your poor poor mum  RIP Cindy xxx


----------



## honeymum (2 June 2011)

I'd only met Cindy on Saturday and came home on monday. I live 150 miles away, not sure what to do now as I called my mum a while ago to find out what happened and she was on her way to hospital, she is diabetic and I think watching Cindy die has just hit her. Only problem is if I go down there I may land the punch that the police stopped my mum from doing!
My 14 year old sister watched her too, and also some people from my step dads caravan site who I would like to thank as they were very helpful and sat with Cindy before my mum got there.
The thing is he can't say he didn't see her, it's a straight road for at least half a mile and Cindy was pretty much smack bang in the middle of the straight bit. He owns a taxi company and also his wife has horses on this road so you would think he'd expect to see them. According to witnesses he was driving faster than the 30 mph speed limit.
I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## Tormenta (2 June 2011)

Well if the Justice system doesn't get him I hope Karma does in a very big way!! The Rider could have been killed too. Just awful.

RIP Cindy.


----------



## honeymum (2 June 2011)

I hope karma comes and bites him on the arse, he should at least lose his licence if not his taxi company.


----------



## merrymeasure (2 June 2011)

That is absolutely dreadful! I hope the B@@@@!! gets all he deserves!
RIP poor Cindy


----------



## jules89 (2 June 2011)

Don't normally post in here but just saw this on H&H website news, I'm really sorry, what an awful "accident" that poor, poor mare  

Glad to hear rider was ok, that could have been very nasty for him, too.


----------



## RuthnMeg (2 June 2011)

No words to say, but thinking of you. Poor Cindy.


----------



## kerilli (2 June 2011)

that's absolutely horrendous, i hope he will be prosecuted if it was deliberate.
R.I.P. Cindy.  vibes to the rider and Cindy's owner.


----------



## meandmyself (2 June 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## joeanne (2 June 2011)

Speechless.......absolutely speechless. 
I hope they are going to throw the book at him. That HAS to be attempted murder surely, running someone on a horse down delierately?
I am so sorry for your poor mum. 
RIP Cindy.


----------



## consar (2 June 2011)

OMG I read about this on local paper website! So sorry for your loss  I know the area well and I wondered how the heck someone could have hit a horse on that stretch of road. Keep us posted. Sending huge hugs xx


----------



## Miss L Toe (2 June 2011)

Just horrendous, commiserations to all


----------



## Hot_Toddy7 (2 June 2011)

Sick sick driver, I hope he goes to hell. RIP to Cindy.
My thoughts are with all those involved.


----------



## DuckToller (2 June 2011)

Horrendous.  Link to the newspaper article, which doesn't give any further info than the H&H one, other than it was a citroen van. 

http://www.thisisthewestcountry.co....WS__Horse_killed_in_Somerville_Way_collision/


----------



## steadyeddy (2 June 2011)

Live not too far away from you - am very sorry to read what has happened. R.I.P Cindy.


----------



## alliersv1 (2 June 2011)

How tragic, and if it turns out that it was deliberate, what a despicable thing to do.

As an aside, I am so angry I have tried to register with the paper to put right that cretin that has commented about "shouldn't of (sic) been there and "suicidle" behaviour. He states that the rider wasn't insured for the horse, and yet claims to be a rider.
Made my blood boil!! 

So, so sorry for your mum's loss


----------



## honeymum (2 June 2011)

From some of the stuff he's posted I'm wondering if he is the driver???????????


----------



## alliersv1 (2 June 2011)

honeymum said:



			From some of the stuff he's posted I'm wondering if he is the driver???????????
		
Click to expand...

It's certainly a very defensive post, and obviously somewhat in the know as to the circumstances. He wants a hiding either way.


----------



## KarynK (2 June 2011)

Have you reported the post to the police, if it is him they can use it in their evidence against him.


----------



## Brontie (2 June 2011)

Just read the comment on the newspaper website and I too think it looks a bit suspicious. Terrible terrible man, even more so if that is him on the site. R.I.P Cindy, and a speedy recovery to the rider.


----------



## muffinino (2 June 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. I hope your mum and her horse get the justice they deserve.


----------



## tigerlily12345 (2 June 2011)

some of those comments were very strange (on the link) "she wasn't insured" "she couldnt have been in control without a hat or saddle" etc i didnt see it mentioned that she didnt have either? i think your right these do seem defensive, i mean how does a hat or insurance prevent you from being hit by a car? i spose a saddle might but regardless of the riders control there is no excuse to hit a horse and rider on a straight roads that fast! even if the horse lept out if he had been passing wide and slow the horse woulnt have been killed!


----------



## ngrace (2 June 2011)

Definitly something to report.
Was there no hat/saddle etc?
Obviously its silly not to wear a hat - but this accident had nothing to do with that. Also silly not to use a saddle - but again, wouldnt have prevented this at all. Insurance wise, well thats got nothing to do with it. 
Hope he gets put away.


----------



## jeeve (3 June 2011)

At the very least it is negligent driving, there is no excuse for running into anything in these circumstances. 

What a devastating thing to happen for all concerned, I truly hope that he does not get away with this, but unfortunately, too often people do.


----------



## LizzyandToddy (3 June 2011)

words fail me to be quite honest...
Poor rider, no-one should have to witness anything like that.
I really do hope he gets his just-desserts and more besides, absolutely disgusting.
R.I.P poor cindy x


----------



## Tharg (3 June 2011)

RIP

  OP, could this thread damage any case brought against the moron?


----------



## honeymum (3 June 2011)

It shouldn't damage any case brought against him as I have made sure I haven said anything that isn't in the news article or already on Facebook from witnesses. I did get Admin to delete a post where I thought I had put a bit too much info.

I am not sure whether there was a saddle used or not, I do know he wasn't wearing a hat, but as others have said that doesn't affect your riding ability and is a safety measure. I'll ask my mum when she gets up (just got to her house a while ago but she is still in bed, the joys of leaving home at 5am!)


----------



## squirrelc17 (3 June 2011)

SO sorry to hear this. Just awful and i just don't know how anyone could even think of doing this. 
RIP cindy and i hope your mum isn't too haunted by the memory.


----------



## Amymay (3 June 2011)

Have just read about this in the website.

What a terrible, terrible thing to have happened.

Sympathies to all of you concerned.


----------



## Pasha (3 June 2011)

RIP Cindy! Words fail me! My thoughts are with Honeymum and her family xxx


----------



## Scoutie (3 June 2011)

I'm so sorry, it is horrific.  best wishes to everyone who knew Cindy.  RIP Cindy


----------



## marinitagsd (3 June 2011)

So very sorry, hearing something like this makes me feel physically sick! Deliberate or not, drivers should pay more attention and THINK!  More needs to be done by the police to prosecute drivers that drive too fast and close to horses, something needs to be added to the highway code and also horse awareness should be part of the driving test, half the drivers round here don't even know what the "slow down" signal means!!  Makes me so angry. Thanks goodness the rider was more seriously injured.  RIP Cindy xx


----------



## Merlotmonster (3 June 2011)

I know you are upset but your first post does say that the accident was deliberate, which boils down to attempted murder. I would ask for the thread to be removed as this may well jeopardise any trial. Whilst you may have very good reason for thinking this is true, none of the newspapers say the accident was a deliberate attempt to hit the horse and rider so you need to be careful.

My sympathies to you and your family.x


----------



## ester (3 June 2011)

knowing, and having ridden along that road quite a lot I can well imagine he was going +30mph. 

my sympathies to all of you


----------



## hayley123horses (3 June 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss and so very angry on behalf of the poor innocent horse, cried My eyes out reading the posts it is just awful and if deliberate absolutely disgusting and however much the driver and his family ever try to defend him and pass the blame there is no justification.

Big hugs Her stablemate and to you and your family xxx


----------



## Amaranta (3 June 2011)

Words fail me

So so sorry for your loss  RIP Cindy

xx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 June 2011)

RIP this makes me mad   why cant drivers slow down this driver should be held accountable no question


----------



## alfiesmum (3 June 2011)

really hope your mum and friend can get over this tragic loss,hope the police sort him out! no justice will ever make up for cindy (maybe the punch would) x huge hugs xx


----------



## applecart14 (3 June 2011)

I understand your Mother and yourself must be very shocked and extremely saddened by what has happened, it sounds dreadful and I feel for all involved. But just be careful what you put in print on this site, or you could find that if the police decide to take action against the driver what you type may prejudice the case.  Just be careful is all I am saying.  I don't blame you for one minute however.

My thoughts and love for you both, so dreadfully sorry for your loss xxx

Lets hope the British Justice system doesn't fail you x


----------



## muddygreymare (3 June 2011)

I really don't know what to say  Why harm the horse? 

RIP Cindy and thinking of you and your mum


----------



## horseless jorge! (3 June 2011)

Poor, poor Cindy. Such an awful story.  
I hope the rider is ok, and your mother too.


----------



## Orangehorse (3 June 2011)

Feel so sorry for you all, poor horse, what a dreadful thing to happen.  Hugs for you all.


----------



## Luci07 (3 June 2011)

So awful for your mother to watch her horse dying, horrendous way for an animal to die and I am sure the rider is in shock.

I won't search for the newspaper comments by this individual as it does sound very odd and upsetting. The H&H report didn't mention anything about a saddle and a hat. It is not illegal to ride without either. Neither would the addition of either the above have saved that horses life.

I hope you and your mum can find a resolution to this.  I hope you both find peace. RIP Cindy


----------



## SO1 (3 June 2011)

So sad for your mum and the poor innocent horse.

Having been the victim of a rogue driver deliberately trying to frighten my pony by accelerating when I asked him to slow down, (luckily although my pony fell on the road and grazed his hock we were both physically fine) I know there are drivers who think it is fun to frighten horses without thinking of the consequences.  

I hope the police take the incident seriously and at least you know who the driver is mostly they just drive off so fast that you cant get their number plate.


----------



## Libby Boo (3 June 2011)

So sorry for your loss - I can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling.  RIP Cindy - run free gorgeous girl.  Sending love to you and your family xxx


----------



## Holly Hocks (3 June 2011)

Despicable - I hope the driver rots in jail.  RIP Cindy.


----------



## Natch (3 June 2011)

Oh my goodness!

I'm so sorry for your loss - hope justice is done to the driver.


----------



## You Wont Forget Me (3 June 2011)

OMG thats horrible,i truely feel for you and your family. RIP cindy


----------



## Business (4 June 2011)

I am so very sorry. Rest in Peace Cindy.


----------



## shelley8697 (4 June 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about the tragic loss of Cindy. I could of heard this from my house....  I live just off there....

I wish the driver it given life in prison  !


----------



## EAST KENT (5 June 2011)

honeymum said:



			From some of the stuff he's posted I'm wondering if he is the driver???????????
		
Click to expand...

Cannot find where this is.could you link it please?


----------



## honeymum (6 June 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Cannot find where this is.could you link it please?
		
Click to expand...

It's the comments on the link from the Bridgwater Mercury at the top of this post, apparently there are still comments but I can't get to them any more. When you go on the page it says there are 8 comments but doesn't let you view them??


----------



## Chellebean (6 June 2011)

OMG that's horrific! **hugs and thoughts to you and your mum**


----------



## Native Speaker (6 June 2011)

A tragic, tragic waste.   I hope the driver gets more than he deserves. 

 RIP, Cindy.


----------



## MrsMozart (11 June 2011)

Words fail. Hugs to those who knew Cindy.


Rest in peace Cindy.


----------



## madalicedj (11 June 2011)

honeymum said:



			Can't say too much due to ongoing police investigation but my mum's new 5 year old mare was deliberately killed today. The driver apparently has a problem with the rider, why drive into poor Cindy. The rider who is a friend of my mums has a broken ankle and cuts and bruises.

RIP beautiful girl, the best ones get taken early.

http://www.bridgwatermercury.co.uk/news/9062640.UPDATE__Horse_killed_in_Dunwear_Lane_collision/

Click to expand...


Too awful for words. Im so sorry. Not sure its right that no arrest has been made. As the law thinks its _just_ an animal and the human is ok..


----------



## ISHmad (13 June 2011)

Cocobeans said:



			Really sorry to hear that. I have a really useful link for your mum, but if I post links I get warnings from the HHO moderators so I can't pass it on to you.
		
Click to expand...

Why not PM it then?  

Cannot imagine the grief, shock and anger you and your Mum must be feeling OP.  Take good care of yourselves x


----------



## My_Eeyore (13 June 2011)

How sad poor Cindy. Your Mum must be in bits sending her good vibes. Whoever the barsteward is who did this I hope he gets his. if this was my Mum or my horse I'd probably be in jail right now :-(


----------



## Marydoll (14 June 2011)

This is such a sad post, if the driver did hit this horse intentionally they should be charged with attempted murder of the rider and cruelty in the extreme to the horse.
I cant express strongly enough my utter disgust and anger at this individual if it was intentional ...... Nope ive had to delete where my minds going as far as retribution goes so i dont find myself in bother.
Heres hoping what goes around comes around for them.


----------



## wellwisher (16 June 2011)

A lovely young point-pointer was hit and killed recently near Sidmouth. He was walking quietly down the road with full hi-vis stuff on when an 84yr old drove straight into them. Horse killed, rider airlift but the driver maintains didn't realise had hit anything.....even though his car pretty much a write off. Court case comes and he is fined £215 with a whole £5 to the victim. So wrong makes my blood boil


----------



## friesianfan69 (17 June 2011)

That is horrendous, hope that **** driver gets what he deserves


----------



## joeanne (17 June 2011)

wellwisher said:



			A lovely young point-pointer was hit and killed recently near Sidmouth. He was walking quietly down the road with full hi-vis stuff on when an 84yr old drove straight into them. Horse killed, rider airlift but the driver maintains didn't realise had hit anything.....even though his car pretty much a write off. Court case comes and he is fined £215 with a whole £5 to the victim. So wrong makes my blood boil
		
Click to expand...


Bit different in this case. The OAP obviously did not mean to hit the horse. In OP's situation that may not have been the case as the driver may have done this deliberately.


----------



## chestnutmarelover (19 June 2011)

So sorry about tragic loss, I did hear about it at the time as there was also a horrendous accident involving horse up by airport same day. Don't know about anyone else but my horse is my baby, if a child or another car was hit, the police would take immediate action....so why not because its a horse?????


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (19 June 2011)

How awful, rest in peace Cindy.


----------

